# Sites like GoFundMe.com



## T-Styles (Oct 3, 2006)

Does anyone use/has anyone used sites like gofundme.com or kickstarter.com or raise capital for you clothing lines/businesses/etc? We are full of ideas, but don't have the funding to be able to release a full line, we were looking into ways to get some funding to help out.

TWENTY FOUR SEVEN FITNESS APPAREL
Twenty Four Seven Fitness Apparel by Tim TSgraphicdesign Smith - GoFundMe


----------



## PlywoodTom (Jan 29, 2013)

I've seen a couple get funded on Kickstarter. But I've seen even more not get funded. The best way is to try. Just remember that even if you get funded, you still need to do the work and keep getting sales. A successful Kickstarter campaign doesn't guarantee a successful long-term business.


----------



## convobox (Sep 8, 2012)

i use kickstarter heres the link, tell me what you think ConvoBox Clothing by Stanley Guerrier — Kickstarter


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

convobox:

Your artwork is great, but I would be surprised if you get funded, unfortunately.

The fact is, your designs could be easily reproduced at dozens if not hundreds of fulfillment companies, for very little money. Your campaign doesn't drive any emotion of the random viewer -- they're not invested in it. Sure, they can pre-buy your shirts or swag, but there's not much else there that is "game changing".

My recommendation? Get a part time second job, or start saving every penny. If you work just 3 part time shifts a week, you can bring in $3000 in 4 months!

By using your own capital to move forward, you'll be more invested yourself in your garment line.

I like your designs a lot, and I think you could do well if you invest in yourself for the long haul, not just for $3000 from others.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Brain or Treefox, one of the smartest things I've heard on this site. 

The other thing is to raise money by doing screen printing for businesses. If you charge $5.00 a t-shirt. Screen print 100 t-shirts a day. You'd get about $250 profit a day. 

Thing is you have to go out and get customers daily.


----------

